# Recommendations for a rooter machine.



## 50StatePlumber (May 17, 2011)

Hey Guys,
I'm looking into purchasing a machine for sink use mainly, but would like the option of using it to clean 3"-4", inch line with soft clogs. I have a Marco pick a pac for lavs and tubs, the cable is to short for sinks, as a lot sink line in hawaii run over 25'. Being a new contractor my budget is modest at best, and would like your opinions on the best machine. I was looking into a ridgid 400, Marco mini 60, and a General mini rooter XP. Any other recommendations would be great.

Aloha Scott


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I would recommend heading over to the intro section and saying hello to all the guys and gals here. Then I bet there will be a ton of people willing to help.


----------



## 50StatePlumber (May 17, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> I would recommend heading over to the intro section and saying hello to all the guys and gals here. Then I bet there will be a ton of people willing to help.


Will do!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

There was a time when I used the Rigid K-50. It is a sectional machine but you can avoid making huge messes inside with a little engineering. I used it on sink drains and mainlines on soft stoppages. In that time on mainlines we ran the K1500 both machines are quite pricey. 

With the new company I work for we run drum machines. General Mini Rooter for sinks and the Maxi Rooter for mainlines. I like the auto feed on the Maxi but if you don't pay close attention while running it, it will hurt you. My concern with the Mini is the lack of power at a long distance from sink. After 35 feet or so I have to fight with it to push through a hard stoppage, mainly grease.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I can't believe I'm singing its praises like I am but here we go... I started out with the k400. As I said in other threads, its not an awesome sink machine. It's not a great mainline machine. It falls in the middle somewhere. It's cheap, and if you know how to run it, it will get you by until you can afford to upgrade. I still run mine, although I modified it to perform a little better. Lightweight, economical, good starter machine.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

A Ridgid K-400 on a main line ? You gotta be kidding me :blink:

The 400 is Ridgids shot at the Spartan 100 but it didn't come close :no:

One machine isn't going to do them both unless you get the almighty K-60 :whistling2:


----------



## 50StatePlumber (May 17, 2011)

Guys, thanks for the response. Any opinions on the electric eel z5k-pro, I have heard good things about it, but have never seen it in action. Would this be a good sink machine, occasional main(soft stoppage only)?


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

50StatePlumber said:


> Guys, thanks for the response. Any opinions on the electric eel z5k-pro, I have heard good things about it, but have never seen it in action. Would this be a good sink machine, occasional main(soft stoppage only)?


 u could use a spartan three hundred but you would have to buy 2 drums :thumbup:but if u could buy a milwaukee hand gun there about 3 hundred bucks and a spartan 1065:thumbsup: thats what i use i have a spartan 100 but i hardly use it ,mainly for restaurant floor sinks:yes:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

For what your looking for ill go with the ridgid 3800


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Spartan 100 with two drums one with 13/32 cable for the sink lines, the other with 1/2" cable for the 3" and 4" lines no roots. If you want something that can do sink lines, all the way to a main line, as it been said a Spartan 300 is the best, you get three drums in all. First drum is the 13/32 second is the 1/2 and the third is .55 magnum or 5/8 cable which can do roots.

No other manufacture makes a machine like the Spartan 300, but if you are not interested in the larger drum for doing main lines, and want something comparable to the Spartan 100, The Ridgid 3800 is the other machine, you can get the two drums one with the sink line cable and the other with the 1/2" cable for doing the larger lines. 

I also own a Eel Model N running the 5/8" open wound cable, I have rodded 1 1/4 lines all the way up to 3" lines with out any issues. Since the cable is open wound like the K-50 sectional cable and the cable is in sections but all attached and stored in a drum, there is a small learning curve. But once you get the feel for it this machine does most of the lines for me.


----------



## 50StatePlumber (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys. I noticed the spartan 100 had a 1/12 Hp motor, is this enough power? I was looking at the gorlitz go50 and it has a 1/3 Hp motor. Does the motor size make a really difference? I was looking at the go50 as the machine for me. do you guys think its a smart buy? Remember I'm on a budget.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I love my go50 I've got a 3/8x90 drum and 1/2x100, powerfeed is great, it will cut small roots and is pretty torquey,I put general tips on it for more blade options. My main line machine is a go68hd and small stuff is the go15, still use the general handgun on occasion


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

50StatePlumber said:


> Thanks for the responses guys. I noticed the spartan 100 had a 1/12 Hp motor, is this enough power? I was looking at the gorlitz go50 and it has a 1/3 Hp motor. Does the motor size make a really difference? I was looking at the go50 as the machine for me. do you guys think its a smart buy? Remember I'm on a budget.


The 1/12hp motor is a direct drive motor which has more than enough power to clear the tough stoppages.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

50. how much cable can you put in the drum? i have a k-38 that i run with a 5/16" x 50' cable from general. not familier with marco. but people on here are. breid..................:rockon:


----------



## 50StatePlumber (May 17, 2011)

breid1903 said:


> 50. how much cable can you put in the drum? i have a k-38 that i run with a 5/16" x 50' cable from general. not familier with marco. but people on here are. breid..................:rockon:


The GO50 can hold 90'-3/8, 80'-1/2, but it does say with a different drum you can hold up to 125' of 1/2.

rat, thanks for the info! but after pricing the 100 with cable, power feed( I know a power feed on a sink machine:no:, but I have always used it, so it something I'm use to.) and shipping( shipping to Hawaii was over $300 ) it was way outside what I could afford to pay. The spartan would be my first choice, but I'm hoping a GO50A-pe:thumbup: will be a close second.

If anyone has any thoughts on the GO50, please feel free to share.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Can you get a GO50 with a closed reel ? That open reel is going to be a mess. For the most part you're going to get what you pay for. I think you would be happier in the long run by forking out the cash for a decent machine now.


----------



## 50StatePlumber (May 17, 2011)

Yes, that is the option I'm look at. It is a GO50A-pe, with 75'-13/32 cable and enclosed drum.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Spartan 100 with two drums one with 13/32 cable for the sink lines, the other with 1/2" cable for the 3" and 4" lines no roots. If you want something that can do sink lines, all the way to a main line, as it been said a Spartan 300 is the best, you get three drums in all. First drum is the 13/32 second is the 1/2 and the third is .55 magnum or 5/8 cable which can do roots.
> 
> No other manufacture makes a machine like the Spartan 300, but if you are not interested in the larger drum for doing main lines, and want something comparable to the Spartan 100, The Ridgid 3800 is the other machine, you can get the two drums one with the sink line cable and the other with the 1/2" cable for doing the larger lines.
> 
> I also own a Eel Model N running the 5/8" open wound cable, I have rodded 1 1/4 lines all the way up to 3" lines with out any issues. Since the cable is open wound like the K-50 sectional cable and the cable is in sections but all attached and stored in a drum, there is a small learning curve. But once you get the feel for it this machine does most of the lines for me.


We have a model N as well. Ive never run it using the 5/8 open wound cable before. I think I might give it a try.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

tungsten plumb said:


> We have a model N as well. Ive never run it using the 5/8 open wound cable before. I think I might give it a try.


The open wind cable is sweet, but takes a different feel than the standard cable in the drum. I will admit it took me about 4 to 5 jobs to get the hang of it. 

As for capacity of machines, the Spartan 100 will hold 100' of 13/32 cable, 75' of 1/2" the Spartan 300 will hold the same as the 100" with the respective drums, and the larger drum will hold 107' of Magnum cable and 82' of the 5/8" cable. Ridgid 3800 has the same capacities as the Spartan 100, The Eel model N can hold 100' of 1/2" cable or 75' of the 5/8" open wind cable. Another neat thing about the Eel 5/8" open wound cable is if you kink or break a cable you only lose that five foot section.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Ridgid k 50 with the a 17 adapter and a spartan 1065.

You will be able to tackle 98% of the jobs out there


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> The open wind cable is sweet, but takes a different feel than the standard cable in the drum. I will admit it took me about 4 to 5 jobs to get the hang of it.
> 
> As for capacity of machines, the Spartan 100 will hold 100' of 13/32 cable, 75' of 1/2" the Spartan 300 will hold the same as the 100" with the respective drums, and the larger drum will hold 107' of Magnum cable and 82' of the 5/8" cable. Ridgid 3800 has the same capacities as the Spartan 100, The Eel model N can hold 100' of 1/2" cable or 75' of the 5/8" open wind cable. Another neat thing about the Eel 5/8" open wound cable is if you kink or break a cable you only lose that five foot section.


 why whats the diffrense with the cable, I have spliced a couple ends myself to get rid of bad kinks but I don't know if thats what u mean


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ap plumbing said:


> why whats the diffrense with the cable, I have spliced a couple ends myself to get rid of bad kinks but I don't know if thats what u mean


The difference is the 5/8 cable is in 5' sections so if you kink the cable you just remove the the kinked section.


----------



## Kentheplumber (Aug 18, 2010)

I know this thread was about machine recommendations but since i have seen alot of discussion about a variety of models.....

does anyone have any comments on the spartan 2001? Negatives or positive?I Picked one up for cheap a few days ago but haven't put it in action yet. The break on the motor has me worried cause Ive grown up on the 1065....:help:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Kentheplumber said:


> I know this thread was about machine recommendations but since i have seen alot of discussion about a variety of models.....
> 
> does anyone have any comments on the spartan 2001? Negatives or positive?I Picked one up for cheap a few days ago but haven't put it in action yet. The break on the motor has me worried cause Ive grown up on the 1065....:help:


If you need to release the torque when you take your foot off the petal and the break kicks in, put the forward/neutral/reverse switch in neutral and step on the pedal.


----------



## Kentheplumber (Aug 18, 2010)

That is exactly what worried me about it. Makes you wonder what the thinking was behind putting a break on in the first place...what purpose does it serve? A buddy and I where thinking about opening up the motor and uninstalling the break, do you think that is even possible?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Kentheplumber said:


> That is exactly what worried me about it. Makes you wonder what the thinking was behind putting a break on in the first place...what purpose does it serve? A buddy and I where thinking about opening up the motor and uninstalling the break, do you think that is even possible?


 The brake is there to keep the drum from unwiniding wildly, some guys swear by it. To me I never build up the torque that much where I wish I had a brake.


----------



## Kentheplumber (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't know, guess once i use it a bit it may grow on me but as of right now it seems kinda pointless...the break I mean. however I do like the slightly slimmer build of the machine and its ability to break down easily. the pnuematic tires are awsome too. Thanx for the info.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I got the Ridgid K-60 and it's all I ever need for 2" through 4" lines. We don't have much 6" around here, though you can rod that with a solid-core cable on the end.

I have 100' of 5/8" cable that I use on 2" kitchen, floor drain lines and 150' of 7/8 cable that I use on 3" and 4" lines. The open wind cable makes corners better. It doesn't self-feed. The only drawback is that it takes longer to bring in everything you need to rod a sewer - lay out mats, bring in the machine and the guide hose and cable and toolbox. Some machines are much easier to throw the cable in and drag it back out, but with the K-60 you don't have to manhandle a 200-lb. + machine up and down stairs. The motor is 1/2 horse and it rotates at 600 rpms. 

I take special care when dropping the 7/8" line in from a roof. :laughing:
It wouldn't be hard to drop it and down it goes. 

Coupling sections together before dropping them down a stack is a good idea.

I also have a General hand held with 3/8" and 1/4" cable - the 1/4" is good for tubs and basins and the 3/8" will do 1-1/2" kitchens and the like. I'd prefer to use the 5/8" on the K-60 whenever there's a 2" cleanout.


----------



## Prscptn Plmbng (Feb 15, 2011)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> I love my go50 I've got a 3/8x90 drum and 1/2x100, powerfeed is great, it will cut small roots and is pretty torquey,I put general tips on it for more blade options. My main line machine is a go68hd and small stuff is the go15, still use the general handgun on occasion


I would second this post... Use the same set up...

Prescription Plumbing Inc 
P.O.Box 6378 
Oceanside, CA 92502


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Herk said:


> I got the Ridgid K-60 and it's all I ever need for 2" through 4" lines. *We don't have much 6" around here, though you can rod that with a solid-core cable on the end.*
> 
> _~snip~_


In all the years I have been cleaning sewers with sectional machines and drums, I have learned you always put the stiffer cable in the back, never on the front. The stiffer cable takes less rotations to transmit that torque to the limber cable up front.

Now I understand the idea behind using inner core 7/8" cable in a 6" line since its less likely to flip in the line. Thing is just having a single inner core cable in the front will help keep the head from flipping but what about the hollow core cable in the back when you build up some torque? That stuff is so limber it will flip. 

Back in the day before I learned from my father with the 1 1/4" cable that the limber stuff goes in the line first then the stiff cables go in last, I did the opposite. I put the heavy duty stiff cable in the line first then used the limber cable to drive it, the limber stuff flipped in the line when I got into a tight blockage.

I seen this suggestion about using a inner core cable as the lead cable many times on many different forums. I guess in some cases the people that suggest this the majority of the line is 4" and the last 20' is 6" , around here our lines are 6" for 50 to 100+ feet long.

I still am not a huge fan of using 7/8" cable in a 6" line, I did it years ago, thought it was the greatest thing ever. Till the one day the cable flipped on itself. Spent 3 hours fighting it to get it out of the sewer. Ever since i use the right size machine and cable for the the right sized line and blockage.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Antime I think it's going to be 6 inch I grab the 1.25 cable first.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*what not a top of the line Trojan **sewer machine

like their incredible pony mid size or Large size

stallion super machine for clearing any root 

blockade up to 8" and 400 ' of cablehttp://www.trojanworldwide.com/ :thumbup:


*


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok, I have seen the Trojan name out there but never looked at them. Thought they looked like a cheap Spartan knock off. Are they any good really?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*yes they are !

They may look like spartan but they are 

much better built, plus they are always 

looking for ways to improve the 

machines,

and nobody can touch their prices on 

color cameras and locator's
*


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I always considered Spartan and Ridgid top of the line


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*well get ready for a new top of the line machine that has them both beat by a texas
mile !
*


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry just skeptical because this is the first review I've heard of Trojan. I would love to hear of some other users and their opinions!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Trojan drain machines are Jack Klines knock off Spartan machines. But he copied them pretty dang close. The price is pretty close too, the Trojans should be cheaper to compete. It is like generic sodas only being a few cents cheaper than the real ones.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I kinda figured but never thought they would be any good. If their price was lower I'd consider it.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

The trojans are good machines, but for the very small price difference, I would go with the familiar spartan machines. The quality of cables are not as good either, cable inner core not welded.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

The price difference is pennies. If it were hundreds of dollars it would be different.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

incarnatopnh said:


> The price difference is pennies. If it were hundreds of dollars it would be different.


exactly, once you figure in the difference in the cables between Trojan and Spartan, that more than makes up for the price difference in the machines. So Trojans actually cost more than Spartan.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*PER SPARTAN WWW.spartantool.com/cable-machines-pages-675.php*

*SPARTAN 1065 LIST PRICE 2,595.00
PLUS 3 .66 MAGNUM CABLES 795.00
PLUS TOOL BOX 311.00
3,701.00
TROJAN http://www.trojanworldwide.com/
TROJAN STALLION SAME SETUP 3,995.00

SPARTAN 300 LIST PRICE 2,295.00
PLUS 2X.55 MAGNUM 478.00
PLUS TOOL BOX 286.00
3,059.00

TROJAN PONY 2,995.00
PLUS CABLE AND TOOLS

SPARTAN 100 LIST PRICE 1,146.00
NO HANDLE OR WHEELS 

13"/32"X 75 CABLE 257.00

EXTRA FOR ROLL AID AND WHEELS 156.00

1,559.00

TROJAN COLT A/C OR D/C 995.00
13/32" X75' CABLE 236.95
WHEELS AND HANDLE STANDARD 1231.95

IF YOU MAKE A BIG MAC SANDWICH THE SAME AS OR BETTER THEN MCDONALD'S
WHY NOT GET THE BEST PRICE ?

THE COST OF PRODUCING THE BEST MACHINES IN THE WORLD DOE'S NOT GET CHEAPER TO
MAKE JUST BECAUSE YOU DO NOT HAVE A NAME BRAND 
*


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Trojan makes good machines. I was not impressed with the cables. To me it would be like a luxury car with vinyl seats.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

There's a Gorlitz go62 on l.a craigslist right now for 580 if ur interested


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't know if anyone would be interested, but this might be a good mainline machine for someone getting started....If you don't mind traveling to Norfolk that is... 

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/tls/2422985403.html


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Airgap said:


> I don't know if anyone would be interested, but this might be a good mainline machine for someone getting started....If you don't mind traveling to Norfolk that is...
> 
> http://norfolk.craigslist.org/tls/2422985403.html


Four hundred bucks for a 1065, where the hell is Norfolk... I am on the way.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Four hundred bucks for a 1065, where the hell is Norfolk... I am on the way.


Virginia.... Or best offer. They might take less than 400...:blink:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Virginia.... Or best offer. They might take less than 400...:blink:


That is dirt cheap even if it needs new cable


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> That is dirt cheap even if it needs new cable


Probably needs some quick cash....Or it's hot..


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Looks the the auto feed lever is hot off some semi truck


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> Looks the the auto feed lever is hot off some semi truck


I believe you are looking at a snap cutter handle in the background...:yes:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Airgap said:


> I believe you are looking at a snap cutter handle in the background...:yes:





I believe you are correct


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> I believe you are correct


I thought the same thing when I first looked at it...


----------



## johnny the bull (Jun 10, 2011)

*I know im new but.......*

Hi guys this is what i use day to day equipment -wise.....electric eel.....haNd powered snake for tubs......electric eel model n for kitchen sinks and 2-3" lines, electirc eel sectional j cable for 3" mainly to 4 soft stoppages......and 4" and up 1 1/4 electric eel sectional 8-10 " lengths for mainlines and roots........i do have jetters but i aquired them over time and since this recession hit ive havd no serious call to use them.....hope that helps you 50......good luck!


----------



## KCJAKE (Jun 17, 2011)

Spartan 300 is by far, one of the most versatile machines on the market today...


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

KCJAKE said:


> Spartan 300 is by far, one of the most versatile machines on the market today...



YES SIR THE ONLY THING BETTER IS A PONY BY 

TROJAN WORLDWIDE INC ,

http://trojanworldwide.com/pony.html


----------



## 50StatePlumber (May 17, 2011)

Ok guys, I still haven't decided on a machine yet. Being a new business money is tight and i want to make the best decision possible. I have bin passing a long a lot of the drain work to a local rooter company, as I decide. Im looking at the pros and cons between the Spartan 100 and the Ridgid K3800, as these seem to be the two most recommended. Pricing seem to go with the 3800, size also with the 3800( as its a smaller machine ) versatility goes with the spartan. How about power, mechanical break downs, easy of use, etc? I come to the fact after reading everyones post no one machine will do it all. I have read that both machine will do a sink well and in a bind I can make a attempt at a main. So which would be a better sink machine. Also is it necessary to have the power feed, or recommended?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

The GO50 is great! You can get the splash guard for about $60.00 I would call western drain supply they sometimes have refurb machines I just bought a 68hd for about 8-9 hundred off the full price. They went through it real well. It would have been 1/2 the list but I got a new reel and 150 of cable.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

50StatePlumber said:


> Im looking at the pros and cons between the Spartan 100 and the Ridgid K3800, as these seem to be the two most recommended. Pricing seem to go with the 3800, size also with the 3800( as its a smaller machine ) versatility goes with the spartan. How about power, mechanical break downs, easy of use, etc? I come to the fact after reading everyones post no one machine will do it all. I have read that both machine will do a sink well and in a bind I can make a attempt at a main. So which would be a better sink machine. Also is it necessary to have the power feed, or recommended?


I use a K-3800 and am quite happy with it....

I have 3 drums 1/4", 3/8", and 1/2" and it does it all except for the mains and that is what I use the K7500 on...

The K-3800 just works and works and works, changing drums only takes a second with no tools needed...

I don't run power feed as there is no need for it...


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The K-3800 takes up a bit more room than the Spartan 100 and is a little more bulky. I know this since I own both. The K-3800 is Ridgid's copy of the Spartan 100 and they did a great job. Both machines are easy to change drums with out any special tools. 

One thing I like about the Spartan 100 is the open holes in the front of the drum which makes it easy to lubricate the cables. Other than that they both have the same power and do great jobs. So no matter which one you go with, you will have a great machine.

One thing I may suggest is to call Marvin or Kirk at Allan J Coleman for pricing. 90% of the time they will give you the best price on the machines, and if you ever need cable or parts they have them for nearly any drain machine out there.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Spartan 100 is great for 2in kitchen sink lines and some 3in or 4in stoppages. I like the direct drive motor apposed to a belt driven type I feel I could put more pressure on a stoppage with direct drive.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

How is the Spartan 100 on going through a trap on a bathtub?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Redwood said:


> How is the Spartan 100 on going through a trap on a bathtub?


 
With the drum loaded with the 1/4" cable it goes through pretty easy., then I switch to the 13/32 drum for sink lines up to 2" when I run into 2" to 4" lines put on the 1/2" cable. But the same can be done with the K-3800 as well.

Now I personally have retired my Spartan 100/K-3800 with the Eel Model N loaded with the 5/8 cable. I have rodded bathtubs, showers, sink lines basically 1 ¼" to 4" lines with it, and never had to change cables.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I have to agree with Ron. The Model N with the 5/8" x 5' sectional cable it hard to beat. It's flexible, self feeds(with out binding up like what happens when you try to hand feed). The 100 is less bulky than the Model N, but I will get use to the size, that's a minor issue. I have the Model N now to handle most lines under 3" and I have a Super-Vee for when the Model N won't go through. No need to swap drums.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Sewerratz
You seem to personally know about every snake out there. How many machines do you own?? (im picturing a boneyard littered with old machines everywhere)

I think i had asked the same question about what snake to buy to handle residential only and I think you recommended gorlitz.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

voltatab said:


> Sewerratz
> You seem to personally know about every snake out there. How many machines do you own?? (im picturing a boneyard littered with old machines everywhere)
> 
> I think i had asked the same question about what snake to buy to handle residential only and I think you recommended gorlitz.





Don't let him fool you he has only ran a K-60 as it can clear any line 1 1/2" to 6" :laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

voltatab said:


> Sewerratz
> You seem to personally know about every snake out there. How many machines do you own?? (im picturing a boneyard littered with old machines everywhere)
> 
> I think i had asked the same question about what snake to buy to handle residential only and I think you recommended gorlitz.


Nope I am the one that recommended a Spartan 300. I have enough machines to get at least 10 trucks on the road. Figure I am third generation drain cleaner, first generation plumber though.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Good lord that's at least 10 more than me. 

That's right you did recommend that. Prob makin my buy end o this month....exciting


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*I RECOMMEND GOING WITH THE TROJAN COLT AC OR DC MODEL

http://www.trojantoolmfg.com/colt.html

THE MOST POWERFUL DRAIN MOTOR IN THE MARKET TODAY :thumbup:

AND YES YOU CAN GET INTER CHANGEABLE DRUMS :thumbsup:
*


----------

